# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Problems to open own developed UWP app with uri?

## ekke

I have tried to follow the instructions from this link 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/win...uri-activation
to register an uri for my application. But the app only open the logo and then automatically exit after an certian time when using this code.



```
private async void buttonInternetRadio_Click(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
{
var uri = new Uri("testapp://");
var options = new Windows.System.LauncherOptions();
options.TreatAsUntrusted = true;
var success = await Windows.System.Launcher.LaunchUriAsync(uri, options);
}
```

In Declarations part of Package.appxmanifest I have the following properties,

Logo: testapp.png

Display Name: Test App

Name: testapp

Can someone help me with this issue?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Does it give you any error?

----------

